# Our final spec!



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Well... as final as anybody's ever is!

TT-S Roadster 
S-Tronic (yep, converted after a 20min test drive!)
Phantom Black
Black/magma red exclusive interior
18" 5-parallel spoke alloys
Extended leather (coloured)
Electric/heated/etc mirrors
Symphony Radio
Bose
USB Connection
Tyre pressure monitoring

*edit* - Price: Â£38,795

Going in this weekend to pay deposit and do the paperwork for the order! 

We have got the 1st and only slot this year for the TT-S Roadster at our dealership, and they are apparently confident of June delivery... although I know that is not by any means a guarantee!


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh and I'm currently repeating to myself "I will not order Sat Nav! I will not order Sat Nav!"


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Got there in the end.

How do you think the people of Cornwall are going to take to seeing a "horseless" carriage?


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Got there in the end.
> 
> How do you think the people of Cornwall are going to take to seeing a "horseless" carriage?


 :lol: It'll be in the Cornish Guardian "UFO's land in St Austell"!!!!


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

nice!

Â£?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

carly said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Got there in the end.
> ...


They will look at you, point and say "You ain't from round 'ere are e"


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Mysterio said:


> nice!
> 
> Â£?


Um not sure, Rob has a spreadsheet with it all on at home. I'll try and work it out...


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

jbell said:


> carly said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


"...me 'ansum!!"


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Enjoy - similar to mine.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

carly said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > carly said:
> ...


Is that the men looking at Rob :lol:

How can you tell a Cornish Virgin?

Her brother hasn't caught her yet :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

It's Â£38,795... yikes! :?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Some Cornish boys having a burnout.


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

:lol:

Cornish flood defence...


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

Â£38k 

That's not far off from a nice used RS4.

Nice spec though. You've picked the right colour. Are you going to take an S-Tronic car out for a longer drive than 20mins? Just to be sure you can live with it day-to-day :?:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Crossing the Tamar bridge.


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

syc23 said:


> Â£38k
> 
> That's not far off from a nice used RS4.
> 
> Nice spec though. You've picked the right colour. Are you going to take an S-Tronic car out for a longer drive than 20mins? Just to be sure you can live with it day-to-day :?:


But I don't like the RS4 LOL (no offence to anyone who has one, it's just not my cuppa tea).

We can't have the car for any longer really, we can only have accompanied test drives as Rob's only 23 so they won't let him have the car alone. Shame!


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

carly said:


> syc23 said:
> 
> 
> > Â£38k
> ...


Blimey 23 insurance must be costing as much as the car!


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

sico said:


> carly said:
> 
> 
> > syc23 said:
> ...


Nah, only about Â£1200 or so. Got a quote for an R8 the other day at Â£1500!


----------



## cryptic23 (Nov 19, 2007)

Carly have to priced the..

Black/magma red exclusive interior as an option ?

If so you can remove it as it is a no cost option on the TTS ..


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

cryptic23 said:


> Carly have to priced the..
> 
> Black/magma red exclusive interior as an option ?
> 
> If so you can remove it as it is a no cost option on the TTS ..


No, I know, I didn't add anything on for it! Just the extended colour leather.


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

I'll break it down...

Base OTR price: Â£35,380
USB: Â£150
S-Tronic: Â£1400
TPMS: Â£75
Symhpony Radio: Â£265
BOSE: Â£475
Electric mirrors: Â£450
Metallic paint: Â£500
Extended leather (colour): Â£100


----------



## Sirus (Oct 11, 2007)

Sounds amazing..

Cant wait to see the pics with the top down....and the car :twisted:


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

What Deposit did you agree on in the end ?


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Â£1000


----------



## Sirus (Oct 11, 2007)

I wish I was wealthy....a TT-S at 23!! 

Mmm..what was my car at 23?..is there a Fiat Uno forum anywhere on the web ??


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Sirus said:


> I wish I was wealthy....a TT-S at 23!!
> 
> Mmm..what was my car at 23?..is there a Fiat Uno forum anywhere on the web ??


He's worked for it, we're not just 'privileged kids' or anything in case you get the wrong idea! :?

2 years ago (almost to the day) he was made redundant, and decided to take the plunge setting up his own business... and has been lucky enough to be very successful at a young age!.


----------



## Sirus (Oct 11, 2007)

Get you..!!


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Sirus (Oct 11, 2007)

...Rrrespect. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

carly said:


> Â£1000


Thats sounds fairly reasonable then.

I should be ordering a TT next week and hope to pay between Â£500 and Â£1k deposit.


----------



## jakeman (Jan 30, 2008)

Thats what this country needs more young entrepreneurs instead of greedy wingers closing down businesses and sending the work to India and China.

I hope it all goes well and you can soon afford a TTs each


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

jakeman said:


> Thats what this country needs more young entrepreneurs instead of greedy wingers closing down businesses and sending the work to India and China.
> 
> I hope it all goes well and you can soon afford a TTs each


What a nice thing to say! Thank you!!


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Well that's it! Just parted with Â£1000 and it's all ordered!!


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

I couldn't wait anymore, I got an EXCELLENT price on my A4 actually 1/2 the price of the TTC 2.0T so my repayments are tiny.

Our dealers in our country (SA) say the TTS is only coming LATE in the year say November and you have to have it registered in that date.

They also say its going to cost R510k+ so more than 36 500 Pounds for a manual TTS Coupe.

So I went ahead and bought my TTC 2.0T (Brand new was lucky someone couldn't take the order and I walked in )

Spec:

2.0T TTC
Electric Seats
Mag Ride
TPM
Concert Radio
DSG
BiXeons
Park Assist
18" Turbines --- Need help here guys I LOVE the "titamiun" or "grey" looking 18" RS4 wheels as seen on the S3 but the dealer and others I have chatted to say it wont look good on the TT? and ideas?
iPod connector
Cruse Control
10mm suspension lowered

Things I didn't get but still wanted 
Sat nav plus
bluetooth

I am considering getting the TTS later next year .... I am not sure...


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote: "Need help here guys I LOVE the "titamiun" or "grey" looking 18" RS4 wheels as seen on the S3 but the dealer and others I have chatted to say it wont look good on the TT? and ideas? "

I think the titanium RS4 wheels would look stunning on a TT - a little bit depending on the colour of the car.... :wink:


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

carly said:


> Well that's it! Just parted with Â£1000 and it's all ordered!!


Congrats Carly - good choice :!:

Now the long wait has begun......... :twisted:


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

Arne said:


> Quote: "Need help here guys I LOVE the "titamiun" or "grey" looking 18" RS4 wheels as seen on the S3 but the dealer and others I have chatted to say it wont look good on the TT? and ideas? "
> 
> I think the titanium RS4 wheels would look stunning on a TT - a little bit depending on the colour of the car.... :wink:


I got Phantom Black...


----------



## leondj (Jan 14, 2008)

TTSFan said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> > Quote: "Need help here guys I LOVE the "titamiun" or "grey" looking 18" RS4 wheels as seen on the S3 but the dealer and others I have chatted to say it wont look good on the TT? and ideas? "
> ...


Nice one TTSFan. Which dealer in SA did you speak to about the TTS? I tried phoning my local dealer and he didn't have a clue about when TTS will arive in SA and said they are not taking any orders.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

TTSFan said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> > Quote: "Need help here guys I LOVE the "titamiun" or "grey" looking 18" RS4 wheels as seen on the S3 but the dealer and others I have chatted to say it wont look good on the TT? and ideas? "
> ...


I think the titanium RS4 wheels would be just great for the Phantom Black... :wink:


----------



## the911sc (Sep 24, 2006)

Â£1000 deposit!..
I didnt pay anything!...


----------



## mikemg (Feb 24, 2008)

carly said:


> Well... as final as anybody's ever is!
> 
> TT-S Roadster
> S-Tronic (yep, converted after a 20min test drive!)
> ...


Thanks for your spec

I have noticed you havent gone for sat nav is there any reason ?

Is this the Fine Nappa Leather Extended Exclusive range at Â£1350 extra 
or Silk Nappa option?

Are you sure Exclusive is available on TTS as my dealer list doesnt show it


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

mikemg said:


> carly said:
> 
> 
> > Well... as final as anybody's ever is!
> ...


The leather is standard. 

Not gone for Sat Nav as we rarely use it, and when we do we have a near top of the range TomTom that we bought not that long ago, so reluctant to spend any more in that field!


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Spoke to our dealer today about the rumoured TTS delay - said they'd heard absolutely nothing about that, if they do hear anything they'll be on the phone to us straight away.

They also said that ours will be the first TTS in the dealership - the Coupes aren't due until later in the year - and they hope to be able to give us a build week in a couple of weeks time!


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

You've been "calling the calling off off" then... (Thank you Gershwin) :wink:


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

nippo_ said:


> You've been "calling the calling off off" then... (Thank you Gershwin) :wink:


 :lol:


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Â£39k is a lot of money on a TT.......then again if I had it i'd go for it (I think)


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Mysterio said:


> Â£39k is a lot of money on a TT.......then again if I had it i'd go for it (I think)


Yes... but SO worth it.  There's not even any other car we'd contemplate buying.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

carly said:


> Mysterio said:
> 
> 
> > Â£39k is a lot of money on a TT.......then again if I had it i'd go for it (I think)
> ...


Yes there is. :wink:


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Mysterio said:


> carly said:
> 
> 
> > Mysterio said:
> ...


No, there really isn't! It has to be a TT! (Within the <Â£40k price range anyway - admittedly if we weren't wanting to pay off a chunk if our mortgage at the same time it'd be an R8, LOL)


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

carly said:


> Mysterio said:
> 
> 
> > carly said:
> ...


Ah, a TT.


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Mysterio said:


> carly said:
> 
> 
> > Mysterio said:
> ...


S.


----------



## Sylvian (Apr 27, 2007)

What made you go for a TTS over a Porsche?


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Sylvian said:


> What made you go for a TTS over a Porsche?


I don't like the look of any of the Porsches! Never have. Have a very old-fashioned look to me.


----------



## hitchbloke (Jan 28, 2007)

carly said:


> Sylvian said:
> 
> 
> > What made you go for a TTS over a Porsche?
> ...


Others refer to it as a 'classic' look :wink:


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

hitchbloke said:


> carly said:
> 
> 
> > Sylvian said:
> ...


Others are old enough to! :lol:


----------

